# Don't Think I've Shown This One Here



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

This is a Timex electro-alarm that I can't find any information if it ever went to market. The only other one I am aware of is in the Timex museum.










I believe it was part of an internal control test. Notice the 27 that is scratched into the case back and one lug. Also the X55










Here is the engine room with a standard ladies Timex electric movement to make room for all the alarm circuitry. The alarm does not function but I don't know if it is a circuit problem or operator error. So far haven't figured out how the alarm hand connects to the circuitry.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

No I dont think we,ve seen this one before Bill but a very interesting piece all the same, it would be nice if you could fix that one as it must be a rare watch maybe Paul could help you out with it.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Interesting item. The case makes it look mid '70's or so. Any idea exactly when this one was made?


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Good eye!!! The year was 1974.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

That is interesting Bill,

what a cracking dial too. Is the ladies electric movement essentially the metal bit in the middle?

thanks for sharing it with us

Andy


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

That's a fair size of capacitor stuck on the "outside" of the ladies movement Bill - wonder if they tried to use it to run the alarm in some way, either as part of a timer circuit (for how long the alarm would sound for) or maybe it was used for "storage" to power the sounder, and then re-charged itself over the next 24 hours? Either way, I'd guess it went through batteries PDQ :yes:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

foztex said:


> Is the ladies electric movement essentially the metal bit in the middle?


Yes it is...and I worked on one of these ladies movements about a year ago and while it was easy to dis-assemble, it was a nightmare to re-assemble. Bill, is this the movement that has various plastic wheels and escapement?


----------



## Blapto (Mar 7, 2006)

A capacitor + resistor makes a very simple timing circuit, it could well be used to make the alarm sound for a set length.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Paul, I haven't gone further than taking the back off. There are plastic or nylon gears that are associated with the alarm hour hand and the upper setting crown. You can just see them by the - cell contact.

As you can see there are 2 cells, one for the time side and one for the alarm. The time works perfectly. Another strange thing is that there is a lucite "pin" that comes through the dial to the small T at the 6 position. That T is on the outside of the crystal! It lines up with the red wire coil you see in the photo of the back. Possibly a visual alarm indication?


----------



## ketiljo (Apr 22, 2009)

Blapto said:


> A capacitor + resistor makes a very simple timing circuit, it could well be used to make the alarm sound for a set length.


The capasitor has dried up years ago, so you might have it replaced and see it that helps.


----------

